# Waxy Maize/ Karbolyne etc



## HeiseTX (Oct 16, 2015)

Anyone find this stuff useful?


One of my training programs recommended it as one of the key supplements to take.


----------



## Milo (Oct 16, 2015)

I used to take Vitargo and I can tell you that it was spot on. By far my favorite supplement. It's just way too ****ing expensive.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 16, 2015)

HeiseTX said:


> Anyone find this stuff useful?
> 
> 
> One of my training programs recommended it as one of the key supplements to take.



Oh god...

I once was supplementing with... well, with everything! something pre workout, something post workout. something in the morning, something in the evening. something with my meal etc etc etc....

I was always afraid that if I changed something, I will lose all what I hardly earned.

Well guess what, I was wrong! One day I just stop everything (yes, even protein shakes). 2 years past and I kept gaining muscle. 

How?

FOOD, that's how. Real god damn tasty good ol' fashion food.

How did I come to the conclusion that I don't need anything except food? My mom showed me a picture of my grand father when he was my age. He was so jacked I was shocked. This man was working in the mines for 16 hours a day and was eating only pork fat, butter and some bread and meat when he was fortunate. How can you be so jacked and shredded eating only fat??
He didn't have Waxy Maze back then did he? Just surviving a brutal reality, in a post WWII broken Europe.

Let's be clear, if I run Clen I do take some taurine and potassium, and I do supplement what is needed when I use DNP for example or cycle. I'm talking about all the Waxy Shmazy, new WheyIsoPotato shaise.

Just run food. It's the best! If you want to supplement with stuff after your diet is spot on, be my guest, that's ok. But saying "training programs recommended it as one of the key supplements" makes me feel the training program is not that good in the first place.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2015)

I agree with thqmas for the most part. However, I did find karbolic to make a big difference specifically on early morning leg days. I can't squat on a full stomach, and karbolic was a great substitute.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2015)

thqmas said:


> Oh god...
> 
> I once was supplementing with... well, with everything! something pre workout, something post workout. something in the morning, something in the evening. something with my meal etc etc etc....
> 
> ...



This

Once I stopped the supplements I had a lot of money in my pockets and started putting on real weight.

Carb supplements are retarded imo. Drink a Gatorade or eat some cookies.  Waxy maize is such a rip off. It's ****ing corn starch.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Not only is waxy maize a waste of money, eat a pop tart if you want carbs, but if your training program stated waxy maize as one of the key supplements to take, your training program is likely poor. Post up the program and your diet along with your stats and goals.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 16, 2015)

When you can buy 5lbs of dextrose for under 30$ and it lasts 2 months its worth it. You cant buy any foods that will give you fast acting carbs that will last 2 months for under 30$. Dextrose also doesnt have a single gram of fat in it. Best post workout sugar you can use. 

Now waxy maize is expensive...dextrose will work just the same.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 16, 2015)

thqmas said:


> Oh god...
> 
> I once was supplementing with... well, with everything! something pre workout, something post workout. something in the morning, something in the evening. something with my meal etc etc etc....
> 
> ...



lol, I think most of us have gone through this


----------



## Fsuphisig (Oct 16, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> When you can buy 5lbs of dextrose for under 30$ and it lasts 2 months its worth it. You cant buy any foods that will give you fast acting carbs that will last 2 months for under 30$. Dextrose also doesnt have a single gram of fat in it. Best post workout sugar you can use.
> 
> Now waxy maize is expensive...dextrose will work just the same.



I agree with cobra, dextrose is awesome and it's so fast and powerful you only need like 15-25g. You can drink 3grams or so after a set and feel it in 2 minutes. Often times I put 20g in some water and drink as needed, barely ever need it all. Water is the real key, drink a half gallon before and during your workout and I guarantee you will be more pumped than ever in your life haha 
Search cellular swelling by datbtrue


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 20, 2015)

I tried the over eating thing... I have problems with it lately. I cough and gag when i try to stuff myself...could be acid reflux or GERD.

My diet it varies. No real timing or counting macros etc..

Proteins: Whole eggs, sirloin strips, ground beef burgers and meatballs, sausage, canned tuna, less often: Lean turkey, used to eat tilapia but found out its toxic heavy, or w/e, I cook with coconut oil

Carbs: Potatos, sweet potatoes, different rices, whole grain cereal, steel cut oats, spaghetti noodles with sauce

Green: Spinach leaves, broc, cucumber, green beans, asparagus, kale here & there...

Other: PB n J sandwiches, whole milk, Greek yogurt, cottage cheese, pineapple, apples, bananas, oranges, strawberries, blueberries, sometimes pudding, chocolate, hemp seed, cereals, 

Mixed nuts, almonds, cashews, etc she I have them, rarely avocados

Some mornings I start a greens drink or lemon juice


----------



## thqmas (Oct 20, 2015)

HeiseTX, you described to us what you are eating.

I will prefer (if you want to get something out of this post), to know your stats, to know your macros and how much total calories are you consuming daily. 

All I know is that you are 30 and weight 190lbs and that your goals is bulk and strength. I don't think this is enough info to help you brother.

Edit: Ok, leave the macro issue out.

and Btw, I have a guy at the gym that over-eating for him is a can of tuna after workout, so...


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 20, 2015)

What stats do you want?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 20, 2015)

how about your height and approx BF %. and.... How Much calorie intake!


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 20, 2015)

5-10 1/2
Bf% 11%


----------



## thqmas (Oct 20, 2015)

3,336 kcal a day for bulking.
This was calculated as follows:
Katch-McArdle formula: BMR = 370 + (21.6 x LBM)Where LBM = [total weight (kg) x (100 - bodyfat %)]/100.
Your weight in Kg is 190lbs/2.2=86Kg
Body Fat is 0.11*86=9.5Kg
LBM=86-9.5=76.5Kg
BMR=370+(21.6*76.5)=2'022Kcal
Moderately daily Activity & Moderate exercise 3-5 days a week = *1.5 => 2,022*1.5=3,033Kcal
10% increase in caloric intake for bulking => 3,033*1.1=3,336Kcal

Everyone is different, so start from here and asses your gains weekly. If you see that the you are not gaining weight, up the calories by 500Kcal, and asses again until you find your sweet spot.

Will you like us to talk about your macro-nutrient needs now?


----------



## BeastFitness (Oct 20, 2015)

Definitely worth it but pricey…currently using gatorade powder


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 20, 2015)

Have a pop tart


----------



## Seeker (Oct 20, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Have a pop tart



Two is better than one.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 20, 2015)

I legitimately feel like I have a better workout if I eat a pack of pop tarts. Gotta be frosted though.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 20, 2015)

2 pop tarts = 400 cals or more!


----------



## Milo (Oct 21, 2015)

BeastFitness said:


> Definitely worth it but pricey…currently using gatorade powder



Same. Got a couple tubs of the powder from Costco awhile back. Lots of carbs in it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 21, 2015)

goodfella said:


> 2 pop tarts = 400 cals or more!



That's 400cals of iron moving, PR setting awesomeness.


----------

